# Antlerless - What Are You Hoping For?



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Now that the application deadline is behind us, does anyone want to talk about their hopes for the antlerless draw? So far I'm at 9 unsuccessful big game applications (in 4 states), so the Utah antlerless draw is my last hope of drawing my own tag this season.

I put in for cow elk and cow moose in East Canyon, each with 0 points. I should have a shot at the elk tag, but it could go either way. I also put Panguitch Lake, Markagunt Plateau as a second choice on the elk. Since there's no drawing history for this hunt, I can tell myself there's a chance to draw it (although I expect demand will be high).

I also tried for the Box Elder doe pronghorn hunt with 1 point and the Pine Valley doe deer hunt with 0 points. I'm sure I don't stand a chance with either.

The preference point system is as fair as it gets, but it sure isn't any fun for those of us who are getting started (like my friend, who submitted his first application this year), or who drew a lot of tags the last few years (me). I almost wish antlerless tags were drawn with a bonus point system so I could have a legitimate shot at any tags I applied for this year.

I'm just glad I know people. I already get to tag along on a pronghorn, general deer, and bison hunt this year. I also know 8 people applying for cow moose, and 4 applying for cow elk, so one of us should get something.

Good luck!


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm holding on to my preference points again this year. 3 other tags for me this year leaves me strapped for vaca days. I know you all feel bad for me!


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

highcountryfever said:


> I'm holding on to my preference points again this year. 3 other tags for me this year leaves me strapped for vaca days. I know you all feel bad for me!


I'm the same, with two points a piece for antelope, deer, and elk but too much going on this fall. Could have easily pulled the cow tag I want but I decide to leave it till next year. I still applied for Dutton antelope but only because I've got such a slim chance of drawing that one. Pine Valley deer seems to take 5 points for us non-residents so just a BP there again.


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

LE Turkey (0 Points): Unsuccessful
Black Bear (1 Point): Unsuccessful
GS Deer (0 Points): Unsuccessful
LE Elk (7 Points): Unsuccessful
OIL Moose (8 Points): Unsuccessful

WYO Buck Pronghorn (1 Point): Not Likely
WYO Doe Pronghorn: Should draw. Put in for an easy to draw unit. 99 type 7.

Cow Elk (2 Points): Purchased a point. Holding out for Deseret. I want to experience that place.
Doe Deer (1 Point): Purchased a point. Sounds like I have a doe deer landowner tag coming my way. 
Doe Pronghorn (1 Point): Plateau, Parker Mountain. So not likely.

So here I sit waiting for Wyoming results and antlerless results. I expect to only draw the wyoming doe pronghorn. But after buying a leftover box elder archery tag, and getting a landowner doe deer tag, and picking up a GS elk tag (if time allows) sounds like I will have 4 tags of my own to fill. Add that on the LE Pronghorn tag I'll be helping my buddy with, and the OIL Moose my uncle drew, and I'll be having one fun year!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I put our group in for the Central Manti/South hunt again this year. We already drew GS deer in that area so some cow tags would compliment it well.

Entered 3 of us as a group all with 1 point each, my son I entered by himself, and my friends' son was entered solo (he's a youth).


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Im in with my brother and a buddy for cow elk we all have a point. Henefer echo 1st east canyon morgan 2 and east canyon davis 3. Should be hunting antlerless elk I hope. I am in with 8 points for the antlerless moose east canyon davis (hoping for some luck). I bought another antlerless deer point up to 6 now hoping the 2 doe henefer tags come back. Man those looked like fun several years ago my brother had a tag and it was a blast I heard. Also bought my second doe pronghorn point.


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

I am in for cwmu cow elk with my brother and his shop helper (3 points each), deseret doe antelope with my wife (3 points each), east canyon cow moose (8 points), and got a bonus point for doe deer (this will be point#7).
I also plan on buying a private land cow tag. I am very fortunate to have access to two large properties in one of the units! Could turn out to be a busy fall!


----------



## hatch000 (Aug 4, 2011)

I just bought points in the antlerless draw for my son and myself.
Cow elk points (I will have 2 and my son will have 1)
Doe pronghorn points (we both will have 2)
Doe deer point for my son( he will have 2)

My focus is mainly mule deer bucks this year although I still have the option for a cow elk control tag for the Ogden unit and also cow elk vouchers from a landowner for the late season as options for cow elk.


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm in for the junction valley CWMU doe deer with 7 points and I'm also I for the cow moose might as well take the gamble, and I just did a cow elk point this year still might get a muzzleloader any bull tag and a control tag to go with it. Just waiting for the Wyoming antlerless results to post hoping to get a couple speed goats


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm really hoping I draw my cow elk bonus point..........:mrgreen:

I have a freezer pretty much full from last year. 
I will not be buying a pig this year as well. 
I will shoot an bull on the elk hunt if one gives me a chance.


----------



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

Im in for antlerless elk east canyon davis with 0 points, east canyon davis moose with max points, antelope deseret with 1 point and just a deer point for future use, I have 4 points. So far applying in three states I've only drawn my general dedicated Utah deer tag.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I have a few draws left on the table. 

I put in for the Arizona Strip mule deer, which could happen with the rule change. Not likely. 

I'll buy points in South Dakota and if I don't draw anything next year, I should be able to draw a whitetail tag in the black hills. 

Utah I put in for The book cliffs with one point and as a NR I have a decent chance at drawing, which will be a tag to pair with my LE late elk tag. I bought doe pronghorn points again and I'll have 7 next year with really no intention of cashing in. 

I'll see what Wyoming does in the draw, but based on last year I should draw 63-2 pronghorn as well as 63-7 doe pronghorn. I put in for deer 87 with the general tag as a second choice and 22 elk with general as my second choice. I put in for late cow elk near Kemmerer I think it is 102/104 with a buddy and have no idea if we will draw that tag. 

It should be a good year and I'll have to find some time to throw some streamers and chase some birds in the fall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I have a few draws left on the table.
> 
> I'll see what Wyoming does in the draw, but based on last year I should draw 63-2 pronghorn as well as 63-7 doe pronghorn. I put in for deer 87 with the general tag as a second choice and 22 elk with general as my second choice. I put in for late cow elk near Kemmerer I think it is 102/104 with a buddy and have no idea if we will draw that tag.
> 
> ...


 I had the 63-2 tag three years back and it was a blast. Lots of smaller bucks to sort through. It was a drought year though, so the goats had shorter horns. My brother-in-law and I both killed ~14" goats in the low 70s. I'm sure bigger ones may have been there, but we only hunted a total of 3 days so we could fish the Miracle Mile. Make sure you bring your fishing tackle...that tailwater is an awesome fishery for browns, rainbows, and the occasional walleye! You can camp right alongside the river and be 5-10 minutes from where you'll start seeing a good number of goats. If you need any info on the unit, let me know, and I'd be happy to share. If you draw, we may even see you out there as we'll be fishing for a few days the 3rd or 4th week of the September.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

As for the antlerless hunts...

Henefer-Echo WMA (1), East Canyon-N. Davis (2) for cow elk. Unlikely to draw either with 0 points.

Just put in for a point on doe antelope. I'll have 3 going in next year.

I have an uncle that may draw the Henefer-Echo cow elk hunt. If he does, I"ll be helping him. Between helping a friend on the general archery elk hunt, the general elk hunt for myself, helping my sister and brother-in-law on a LE muzzy elk hunt in NV unit 21-23, and an Oklahoma whitetail hunt over the week of Thanksgiving , I'll be plenty busy. Hope to find a few weekends to chase some quackers to fill in any cracks...


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

MWScott72 said:


> I had the 63-2 tag three years back and it was a blast. Lots of smaller bucks to sort through. It was a drought year though, so the goats had shorter horns. My brother-in-law and I both killed ~14" goats in the low 70s. I'm sure bigger ones may have been there, but we only hunted a total of 3 days so we could fish the Miracle Mile. Make sure you bring your fishing tackle...that tailwater is an awesome fishery for browns, rainbows, and the occasional walleye! You can camp right alongside the river and be 5-10 minutes from where you'll start seeing a good number of goats. If you need any info on the unit, let me know, and I'd be happy to share. If you draw, we may even see you out there as we'll be fishing for a few days the 3rd or 4th week of the September.


The Miracle Mile was a big part of where to put in for antelope. I haven't hunted them before and the unit has decent draw odds for residents. I have fished the mile and it's crazy how many fish are jam packed in that little stretch of river.

If I draw I may wait until October to avoid opening weekend and maybe get some big Browns in the pre spawn with some massive streamers.

Good luck with your fishing trip.

I'll probably hit you up of I draw. Tuesday is the day. I'm looking forward to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunner76 (Apr 11, 2010)

Any where in the Monroe unit. My family and I was down there early 2015 and did very well. We had a cattle rancher from Marysville help us out with the 2 cows we had down. His name was Keith Anderton, this man and his son( I think) helped us out huge. From helping us load the elk up to lending his backhoe that made it100 times much easier...thanks so much.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I through a dart at the map because I wanted to hunt a new area and get a new experience.it landed close to fillmore so I put in on a late season cow tag for fillmore pahvant. Any one have any input on the area good or bad


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That late Fillmore tag can be really good.

Great access , ATV heaven.

The Forest service there is GREAT to work with!
Nothing like the Wasatch 'BS' road/trail closures.........


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Points for me, should make 6 Elk, 4 Deer, 3 pronghorn, and 9 moose. Next year I should have my pick for elk. Probably Deseret.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> That late Fillmore tag can be really good.
> 
> Great access , ATV heaven.
> 
> ...


Thanks goof hopefully I can draw the tag. And yeah the wasatch and it's road closures I am all to familiar with


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I bought my second antlerless pronghorn point and put in for the Nov-Dec cow elk tag for the Ogden unit. If I don't draw I'll take a look at the private lands tag for the Ogden or a control permit... regardless I'll have a cow tag in my back pocket.


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Hopeing to have two cow elk tags since I did not draw my big bull tag and my general deer tag!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I never have put in for an antlerless tag before and I probably never will but the times I have gone out to help a friend on their hunt, I really had a good time. They can be a fun hunt. 
Good luck to those that put in.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I like the meat too much not to


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Hoping my brother's bag of points combined with my 1 point will be enough to pull two Deseret cow tags. Slim chance, but possible. If not, I'll have to look at options down the road for a cow or General season bull. Did a doe pronghorn point.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

No more hoping. Drew Central Manti.


----------

